# $99 (free) Sling adapter for local viewing



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

Just got the "free" (after rebate) sling adapter today. Hooked it up, 722k saw it fine. 

I only want to connect to the sling LOCALLY, through my own local network, NOT through or using the internet in any way. I don't mind going through the net for setup purposes, but for watching, it needs to be local only.

It seemed like I was able to connect to it one time, using the Slingbox directory in my sling software, but it wanted a password which I didn't have.

Anybody know how to set this up to work the way I'd like? Do we even know for sure if it will?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It will connect locally, but it authenticates through DishOnLine.com, so you must have an active ethernet connection on your 722k.

The password is the one you use to log in to DishOnLine and probably Dish Remote Access.

You Only access the Sling Adapter through DishOnLine.com, Sling Box software will not connect to it.

I wish Dish DID use the Sling interface, with the Dish remote off to the side, much better than their DishOnLine interface, but it works.


----------



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

I used the slingmedia slingbox software and it sure *looks* like it connects. Pops up a password box, and seems like if I just knew the password it would work fine. 

If not, back it goes. I pay by the gigabyte for internet access, and I'm not going to use their internet-dependent system for watching tv.

dave


----------



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

The sling software DOES see the slingbox. when I have the slingbox connected to my home network, the software sees it and prompts me for a password. When I remove the network cable from the slingbox, the software pops up and says it no longer sees a slingbox on the network. When I plug the cable back in, it connects and asks for a password. It IS seeing it! Just need to figure out what password will allow me to connect....


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The thing is... I don't believe there is a password that will allow you to connect.

The software thinks it sees a Slingbox... but it will not actually connect. Dish intentionally made the software not support these things, just like the 922 receiver.

Actually, some have used older Sling Player software on their 922... from before Dish had it disabled... but it's entirely in (or not in as the case may be) the software to not support connection to their devices, as Dish wants to route you through their portal even if just to authenticate.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> The thing is... I don't believe there is a password that will allow you to connect.
> 
> The software thinks it sees a Slingbox... but it will not actually connect. Dish intentionally made the software not support these things, just like the 922 receiver.
> 
> . . . Dish wants to route you through their portal even if just to authenticate.


That must be the holdup on the SlingCatcher. Dish hasn't figured out how to make it only work with Dish DVRs. 

Later, I tried the Slingbox software using watch.slingbox.com. I couldn't login to my Vip722k using either my Dish password or my old Dish Remote Access (http://dish3.sling.com/) password. I even tried the "Unlck Rst Passwd seq num" from Counters--both with and without the 0x. Note, it did show the correct "nickname" for the DVR.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

dshinnick said:


> I used the slingmedia slingbox software and it sure *looks* like it connects. Pops up a password box, and seems like if I just knew the password it would work fine.
> 
> *If not, back it goes*. I pay by the gigabyte for internet access, and I'm not going to use their internet-dependent system for watching tv.
> 
> dave


Back what goes? Your _free_ equipment? Cost to return it?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

There's a return label in the box.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

dshinnick said:


> I used the slingmedia slingbox software and it sure *looks* like it connects. Pops up a password box, and seems like if I just knew the password it would work fine.
> 
> If not, back it goes. I pay by the gigabyte for internet access, and I'm not going to use their internet-dependent system for watching tv.
> 
> dave


Using the dish brower based viewers, the video is streamed over you local network, not over your internet connection. The authentication and control commands are sent over the internet connection, but those are very very small bits of data. The hit to your internet usage would be very minimal.


----------



## dshinnick (Dec 1, 2010)

I was at a swap meet recently and found a brand new, never opened Slingbox Solo for $35. I was going to put it on eBay and use this "free" $99 unit, but I'll just keep the Solo. In fact, it's now installed and working beautifully. As far as returning the "free" one, I don't want to mess with activating it and then requesting the card, and on and on. A couple of bucks to return it is worth the hassle.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Ya my slingbox solo works better too. I am getting ready to return my sling adapter too.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

What do you not understand about having to use DishOnLine.com to connect to the Sling Adapter?

If you're willing to try the SlingBox software, why are you recalcitrant about using the DishOnLine.com method?

It works in your browser - no software install needed.

Even your SlingBox has to authenticate through the Sling website, almost the same thing.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Jim5506 said:


> . . .
> It works in your browser - no software install needed.
> . . . .


Not precisely. You have to install an ActiveX control for your browser.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Jim5506 said:


> Even your SlingBox has to authenticate through the Sling website, almost the same thing.


For what he wants to do - connect only to his home receivers - the actual slingbox (not adaptor) doesn't have to go through the internet to work. In either the older software or new software if there is no internet connection it will still show you anything in your house. For anyone that does not know, the picture when doing that is extremely good. You can watch an upstairs TV downstairs even connecting your computer to the TV, and get a very good picture.



bnborg said:


> Not precisely. You have to install an ActiveX control for your browser.


Very true, and keeps me from checking my house (cameras) when I am at work. (I do use the cell phone to do it)


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Hmm... I stiill have to login to the sling page before I can see my SlingBox even within the home network.

I bought my SlingBox AV off eBay and have no instructions, it just works.


----------



## apinkel (May 28, 2004)

dshinnick said:


> I was at a swap meet recently and found a brand new, never opened Slingbox Solo for $35. I was going to put it on eBay and use this "free" $99 unit, but I'll just keep the Solo. In fact, it's now installed and working beautifully. As far as returning the "free" one, I don't want to mess with activating it and then requesting the card, and on and on. A couple of bucks to return it is worth the hassle.


Yeah, there's a few people who end up going that route.

I haven't used it but I understand that the slingbox software is better than the browser based offering that dish currently has (buffering and more responsive UI interations seem to be recurring themes).

Couple things to keep in mind...
The sling adapter does allow you to view two programs from one dvr at the same time, something that is not possible if you use a slingbox device.

The sling adapter supports HD streaming (provided your network supports it) the solo doesn't (slingbox pro HD does however).


----------

